# Trying to contact Wizehop



## Johny (Mar 21, 2019)

Looking for away to get ahold of wise hop about possibly filming a rail doc, if anyone knows anyway to contact him that would be great


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 21, 2019)

@wizehop 

My finders fee is 1,000 dollars.


----------



## Johny (Mar 21, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> @wizehop
> 
> My finders fee is 1,000 dollars.


Maybe could be arranged if everything works out


----------



## Odin (Mar 21, 2019)

::hilarious::


----------



## Johny (Mar 21, 2019)

What's so funny , i like the guys film style


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 21, 2019)

Johny said:


> What's so funny , i like the guys film style



He's a member of this site. Shouldn't be too hard to track him down since I linked you his profile.


----------



## Johny (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you , and I already knew he was a member , thanks 
Sorta why I posted was hoping he would respond or message.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 22, 2019)

Johny said:


> Thank you , and I already knew he was a member , thanks
> Sorta why I posted was hoping he would respond or message.



If you knew he was a member is there any reason you didn't just send him a message in the first place? Just kinda seems easier then hoping he would see this post especially before I tagged him in it.


----------



## Johny (Mar 22, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> If you knew he was a member is there any reason you didn't just send him a message in the first place? Just kinda seems easier then hoping he would see this post especially before I tagged him in it.


Actually forgot how lol


----------



## Johny (Mar 22, 2019)

I figured it out though thanks


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 22, 2019)

not seen any postings by @wisehop for a while though - maybe he's defected to r / vagabond and huckstahs clique !


----------



## Johny (Mar 22, 2019)

roguetrader said:


> not seen any postings by @wisehop for a while though - maybe he's defected to r / vagabond and huckstahs clique !


Idk , I've tried YouTube Facebook and stp.
There's no new posting on anything.
Im hoping he's just busy making another cool vid out of the country on something and having a great time and not dead or in jail in some fare of distant place or something else


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 23, 2019)

roguetrader said:


> not seen any postings by @wisehop for a while though - maybe he's defected to r / vagabond and huckstahs clique !



I hope not.... (r/vagabond is totally lame)


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 23, 2019)

I'd put all my duckets on @wizehop being out there living live to the fullest, not twiddling his thumbs over the reddit, people, but that is just my thought


----------



## Mj23 (Mar 23, 2019)

r/vagabond are nice, level headed people. no underhandedness or passive agressiveness. lots of vids too. might try browsing sometime, johny. peace


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 23, 2019)

Mj23 said:


> r/vagabond are nice, level headed people. no underhandedness or passive agressiveness. lots of vids too. might try browsing sometime, johny. peace



It's true. It's a refreshing alternative to the shady passive aggressive underhanded folks here on stp.


----------



## Mj23 (Mar 23, 2019)

I like you sir. But you already know that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 26, 2019)

i think wizehop has just been really busy with his job. last i talked to him he was traveling around quite a bit for work and sounded pretty busy, which im guessing is why he hasn't been around much lately.


----------



## dingo dave (Mar 26, 2019)

Mj23 said:


> r/vagabond are nice, level headed people. no underhandedness or passive agressiveness. lots of vids too. might try browsing sometime, johny. peace


Can be some people coming from r/all that are assholes, but I agree with you mostly full of cool and helpful folks. Also a lot of people from r/all that are genuinely curious about the lifestyle and don't understand why we would do it, can be pretty amusing to read.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 26, 2019)

Please direct any discussion of r/vagabond to a new thread, this is getting really off topic.


----------

